# Need a good anti keylogger software



## zorile

Hello,

I need a good software tool to stop keyloggers. I searched on Google and found an overwelming offer, some free and some paid; but I am interested in your personal suggestions, something that you use and are satisfied with!  Also many anti spyware tools that I've found are basing on a signature database, and might not work with custom home made keyloggers or spware. Anyone knows a tool that blocks keyloggers and spyware without using a signature database?


----------



## koala

I use *a-squared* and *Win Patrol*, not specifically to prevent keyloggers, but they do offer real-time protection against them and other trojans.


----------



## 8210GUY

I use >>>KeyScrambler<<< and it seems to do as stated, I tested it by downloading a keylogger script from a member here for the purpose of testing this and it did work.
They have a free version and a paid version, the free version as you'd expect only covers certain things, and when your on a page it will protect it tells you, but the paid for version I believe covers everything (I couldn't swear to it though), if you go through they're pages you will no doubt find all the info you need, now I only use the free version, and when it's on it works (as best one can tell anyway), so one assumes the paid version would work as well.


----------



## zorile

Thank you for your suggestions! X sounds like an excelent product, and I also found Anti Keylogger Shield http://www.amictools.com/v-anti_keylogger_shield.html which block any keyloggers, known or unknown. I will still check a few other before I decide which one I will use on the long term!


----------

